# can you id this



## hoppyone (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## hoppyone (Oct 9, 2010)

this was taken at gordonvale out of cairns


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

Anaconda haha


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

giant reticulated python


----------



## Kitah (Oct 9, 2010)

Do you mean the image that is set as your avatar? If so, its a scrub python.


----------



## Ashrwee (Oct 9, 2010)

i cant see any pic apart from the avartar pic..


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes ,,,,its a square, with a smaller square inside and a little red cross ....


----------



## Kitah (Oct 9, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> Yes ,,,,its a square, with a smaller square inside and a little red cross ....


 
Oh.. I can't even see that


----------



## 1issie (Oct 9, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> Yes ,,,,its a square, with a smaller square inside and a little red cross ....



Happened with me too.its scientific name is_ sqauaruscrosses!!!!_


----------



## Ashrwee (Oct 9, 2010)

i cant even see the square lol.


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 9, 2010)

na, i cant id it mate without a pic


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

it was a really big snakes crossing a red dirt road why can any one else see it now ?


----------



## Firepac (Oct 9, 2010)

Cant see anything either....


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 9, 2010)

Keelback for sure!


----------



## ANT22 (Oct 9, 2010)

nup cant see anything


----------



## cockney red (Oct 9, 2010)

Keelback


----------



## Firepac (Oct 9, 2010)

Yup, when in doubt its a Keelback


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

hey post the link ?


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 9, 2010)

Firepac said:


> Yup, when in doubt its a Keelback


hahahahahaha aint that the truth


----------



## maanz641 (Oct 9, 2010)

good find pete ,i think its a red x naiped snake haahaa


----------



## Midcoaster (Oct 9, 2010)

or a double red x naiped snake!


----------



## hoppyone (Oct 9, 2010)

sory pic didnt work try this


----------



## Midcoaster (Oct 9, 2010)

green anaconda


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 9, 2010)

yup green anaconda


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 9, 2010)

Not another hybrid...Green anaconda...please dont say 1 of ur mates took the picture..lol..


----------



## Midcoaster (Oct 9, 2010)

did you say i was up nrth qld?


----------



## Midcoaster (Oct 9, 2010)

Midcoaster said:


> did you say i was up nrth qld?



did you say it was sorry?


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 9, 2010)

hoppyone said:


> this was taken at gordonvale out of cairns


Since the pic was taken at Gordonvale then without doubt its a Keelback.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 9, 2010)

giant reticulated python


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ramsayi said:


> Since the pic was taken at Gordonvale then without doubt its a Keelback.



Considering the size..defiantly a keelback...So what do people think,this photo was taken at Gordenvale which is near Cairns...Come on we wernt born yesty...


----------



## najanaja (Oct 9, 2010)

scientific name = Notingordonvale Bullshyticus


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 9, 2010)

My how interesting that a snake that size could be bopping around
in lil old Gordonvale.
You would think some one would have run over by now! he he


----------



## giglamesh (Oct 9, 2010)

najanaja said:


> scientific name = Notingordonvale Bullshyticus


 
lol


----------



## Jeffa (Oct 9, 2010)

moreliakeepoffthecrackus. lol. waste of a thread


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 19, 2010)

What?! A ANACONDA? An Anaconda in Australia?


----------



## cockney red (Oct 19, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> What?! A ANACONDA? An Anaconda in Australia?


 
Yeh, apparently very common around the Amazon River, outside Gordonvale...


----------



## andrew_p (Oct 19, 2010)

lol


cockney red said:


> Yeh, apparently very common around the Amazon River, outside Gordonvale...


----------

